# Anyone with a set of One Design drawings ?



## 107ch (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Guys, I have a set of 1 D plans, but a failed sump pump and basement flood took a few of the sheets. I am looking for the drawing for the turtle deck formers. I want to use a variation of those for my Pitts. The 1 D turtle deck is not so pointy. A photo with a ruler across the bottom or measurement of width and height would be great,
Thanks, 

Dennis


----------

